# ATI Radeon 3100 integrated graphics card



## Caesis

*ATI Radeon 3100 graphics with 1406MB of shared video memory
​*
How good is this card? *could* it play Crysis without major issue? I'm going to play games with lower requirements, but in like 6 years many games will have those requirements.

(Its not on notebookreview or notebookcheck. They were on a few forums with stupid stuff like "It sucks" "It rocks" "Its integrated but it rocks" "lyk omgz thes card is stoopid")

Thanks
- Caesis


----------



## Deleted090308

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

No, you can't play Crysis with that GPU.
You will have FPS around 5.


----------



## Caesis

Hmm how about Age of empires 3?

•* A computer that has a 1.4 gigahertz (GHz) processor * (Have 2GHz)
•* 256 megabytes (MB) of system RAM (have it) * (Have 2GB)
•* A hard disk that has at least 2 gigabytes (GB) of available space* (Have like 200GB lol)

•*A 32x speed CD drive* ... CD ROM /24x, CD R /24x, CD RW /10x, DVD ROM /8x, DVD R /Single Layer, /8x, DVD R /Double Layer, /4x, DVD RW /4x, DVD plus R /Single Layer, 8x, DVD plus R /Double Layer, /4x, DVD plus RW /4x, DVD RAM /5x
Would that work? 


•*A 64 MB video card that supports Hardware Transform and Lighting* (???)
•*DirectX 9.0c* (Have it)


----------



## Houndog777

Hi Caesis
Here's a handy site for checking out what games your computer can handle.....
http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest
You just download the Active-X when prompted and your system hardware is checked against the system requirements for each game you select.


----------

